# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/5/20



## jd56 (Jan 5, 2020)

2020 just rolls off the tongue.
The "Rolling Twenties", here we come.

Let's see what classics you've found for the beginning of the new decade.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 5, 2020)

Christmas just kept coming. A Bikehand Truing stand and centering tool.




Park Tool dishing tool. Nipple driver and a Spoke tension meter.



Gift cards helped a lot with the purchases. Now. I am ready to do some damage.


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2020)

Got this free from a local Veteran. He  is  going into assisted living.He is in his 90's.This is his footlocker from 1942............


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 5, 2020)

Picked this license plate this week.
Hammerhead


----------



## stoney (Jan 5, 2020)

This weeks goodies----2 cast iron motorcycles for the collection, oil cans and some cast iron Amish figurines


----------



## tech549 (Jan 5, 2020)

finally found a toolbox troxel for my wifes L-1


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 5, 2020)

1967 Fairlane Squire. Original unmolested car with16K original miles. Next summer's daily driver............


----------



## Rollo (Jan 5, 2020)

... Picked up this 70's Fair Lady for my buddies daughter ...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 5, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> 1967 Fairlane Squire. Original unmolested car with16K original miles. Next summer's daily driver............
> View attachment 1119214



The Family Truckster !  How cool !!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2020)

tech549 said:


> finally found a toolbox troxel for my wifes L-1
> 
> View attachment 1119210



 I bet she's thrilled! haha.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 5, 2020)

Customer brought in a bike to sell me. Seats in nice shape.
It could be yours!


----------



## JKT (Jan 5, 2020)

no bike stuff but I picked up another boat last week, its a 1957 Alumacraft Flying D only made for a couple years..


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 5, 2020)

I came across this 24 inch 55 Hornet






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2020)

I have some really great friends in my group. They knew i was looking for a radiant green Schwinn middleweight and now this 61 Speedster is all mine! Many thanks to @Dan Shabel and Nick Waltke.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Came across this 65 .... with springer! Debating on posting in for sale spot


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2020)

This came my way:


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 5, 2020)

Picked this up today for my ongoing Hiawatha project.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Sandman (Jan 5, 2020)

Pick this up to run back and fourth to the mail box . You never know how much junk mail might have to Tote back ?


----------



## marching_out (Jan 5, 2020)

Found the plate and sled at a local antique store. The stereo equipment at an estate auction. Love me some vintage stereo equipment! Especially when it looks like a pile of junk and I get it on the cheap and everything works!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Lot of gold in them there components ,
Usually 5$-10$ You pick them up for 
Nice job buddy
Junkman


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 5, 2020)

Got this on the cheap for my granddaughter.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> View attachment 1119518View attachment 1119519View attachment 1119520



I'm digg'n that Rollfast exerciser. It would make a good mate for my Shelby Beauty Bike! Ya wanna cut it loose let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2020)

I did some archaeology in the the classifieds and unearthed this relic from 2015.  Still available and for the same price!   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-robin-rack.72827/


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks to Jesse, I was able to acquire this teens era accessory, The Auto Wheel.





So, I thought I’d give it a try on the 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.,



@oddball, Cliff giving it a go.









The odd/unusual and rarely seen, Auto Wheel, made a nice compliment to the Mesinger, Auto Cushion saddle.
It really emphasized the “Auto,” in the 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.
It was fun, taking it out for a ride.
Thanks for the experience, Jesse.
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2020)

I ended up empty handed at the auction I was at this week but made a little charm for a friend to hang from his mirror in his car.  His car club is called Model Citizens.  I didn't have much to go on because their club mascot is pretty plain.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks to Jesse, I was able to acquire this teens era bicycle accessory, The Auto Wheel.View attachment 1119688
> View attachment 1119689
> So, I thought I’d give it a try on the 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.
> View attachment 1119690
> ...



I love it Marty.  I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 6, 2020)

Toc photo


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 6, 2020)

I got a bunch of bicycle Ephemera and some vintage parts...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 6, 2020)

More photos


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 6, 2020)

More photos


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 6, 2020)

Sven said:


> Christmas just kept coming. A Bikehand Truing stand and centering tool.
> View attachment 1119168
> Park Tool dishing tool. Nipple driver and a Spoke tension meter.
> View attachment 1119171
> Gift cards helped a lot with the purchases. Now. I am ready to do some damage.



Nice .  If you don't already have a Park nipple driver, you can get a Klein cabinet driver for about half the price .


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2020)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 1119870




Nice!
What’s the story on this little gem?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Toc photo
> View attachment 1119803
> 
> View attachment 1119804



wholy Cow!! does that have the ground clearance!!


----------



## bike (Jan 6, 2020)

^^^ and a rear suspension like a Union


----------



## troy boy (Jan 6, 2020)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 1119870



Double duty Very Nice  For sale ?


----------



## sab (Jan 12, 2020)

My first truck

As a paperboy,  it had baskets on each side and one in-front.

.


----------



## sab (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> 1967 Fairlane Squire. Original unmolested car with16K original miles. Next summer's daily driver............
> View attachment 1119214



Wow. I just love the old Ford Fairlanes. Really beautiful car. 289 or 390? Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 31, 2020)

"1967 Fairlane Squire. Original unmolested car with16K original miles. Next summer's daily driver"

nice car  super cool !!


----------

